# 2012 Award Winning New Products



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are the 2012 award winning new product contributions in agricultural by the ASABE....the new Case combine cab is really nice.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._asabe_winners/


----------

